# Cuplex Kryos vs. Watercool HK CPU Rev.3 vs. Watercool HK CPU Rev.3 LT vs. Watercool HK CPU Rev.3 LC?



## Dark Iron Guard (10. Juli 2010)

Welchen Wakü CPU Kühler würdet ihr nehmen?


Cuplex Kryos                          39,90-194,90 €
Watercool HK CPU Rev.3                     60,89 €
Watercool HK CPU Rev.3 LT                 48,49 €
Watercool HK CPU Rev.3 LC                 33,99 €

oder einen anderen?

Ich persönlich tendiere zu den Watercool HK CPU Rev.3 LC, aber seit es dem Cuplex Kryos gibt, bin ich mir da auch nicht mehr so sicher, welcher die bessere Wahl wäre. Oder doch den Watercool HK CPU Rev.3 LT?
Der Watercool HK CPU Rev.3 ist mir eigentlich zu teuer.

Reviews/ Tests:
Cupley Kyros
Vorabtest:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/offizielle-pcghx-wasserkuehlungstests/104545-hands-aqua-computer-cuplex-kryos-im-vorabtest.html
Reviews:
Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking
Premiere bei OCS "aquacomputer cuplex kryos" - OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide

Watercool HK CPU Rev.3, Watercool HK CPU Rev.3 LT, Watercool HK CPU Rev.3 LC Unterschied:
[User-Review] Alphacool Yellowstone, OCZ Hydroflow, Ybris Eclipse,EK Supreme + LT, HK 3.0, Inno - Forum de Luxx

Paar WaKü CPU-Kühler im Roundup:
DeXgo - WaKü CPU-Kühler Roundup 6 Wasserkühlung-Testbericht (Seite 11)

Cuplex Kryos Versionen:
Aqua Computer Webshop


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Juli 2010)

Würde den nehmen der mir rein optisch am besten gefällt .

Kühltechnisch sind die alle auf dem gleichen Level - wenn man´s mal realistisch betrachtet.


----------



## dorow (10. Juli 2010)

Ich würde denn Watercool HK CPU Rev.3 für 60,89 € nehmen. Habe selber einen und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Juli 2010)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Würde den nehmen der mir rein optisch am besten gefällt .
> 
> Kühltechnisch sind die alle auf dem gleichen Level - wenn man´s mal realistisch betrachtet.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (10. Juli 2010)

Habe gerade das: 
Bleibt letztlich noch der Hinweis, dass die Verwendung von Schraubtüllen der beliebten Größe 16/10 nicht möglich ist. Hier fehlt ein Abstand von rund 2mm, welchen man beim Design durchaus noch hätte erreichen können. 
gelesen, da ich einen 16/10mm Schlauch nehmen möchte fällt der Cuplex Kryos weg und ich bleibe beim Watercool HK CPU Rev.3 LC auch wegen dem Preis. Auf die Heatkiller Kühler passen 16/10mm Schläuche oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Juli 2010)

> gelesen, da ich einen 16/10mm Schlauch nehmen möchte fällt der Cuplex Kryos weg


Beim Kyros HF passen auch 16/10mm Bitspower Schraubanschlüsse drauf.



> Auf die Heatkiller Kühler passen 16/10mm Schläuche oder?


Wenn du Schraubanschlüsse nutzt, musste auf passen das diese nicht zu breit sind (glaube max 21,5mm im Durchmesser). 10mm Tüllen passen auf jeden Fall auf den HK 3.0 und dem Kyros.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (10. Juli 2010)

KingPiranhas kannst du noch mal schauen ob bei dem Einkaufswagen alles passt (u.a. Anschlüsse)?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/07d9731f700e1c798e460a66011ddcef


----------



## Chaoswave (10. Juli 2010)

der Korb ist leer 

musst vorher auf  "speichern" drücken und dann den Link kopieren


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (10. Juli 2010)

Bei mir steht: Der Warenkorb wurde erfolgreich gespeichert.
Um den Warenkorb später wieder zu laden, benutzen Sie folgenden Link:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/07d9731f700e1c798e460a66011ddcef

dann kann ich den Link anklicken und ihn öffnen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Juli 2010)

Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen das die Schraubanschlüsse auf den NSB006 MB Kühler nicht passen werden. Auf den HK wahrscheinlich auch nicht.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (10. Juli 2010)

Soll ich einen kleineren Schlauch auswählen?
13/10mm (3/8"ID)? 

Welche Schlauchgröße habt ihr bzw. sind zu empfehlen?
Welche Anschlüsse verwendet ihr bzw. sind zu empfehlen?


Kann mich auch zwischen http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9762_MIPS-ASUS-Crosshair-IV-Fullcover-POM.html 
oder 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...tec-ASUS-Crosshair-IV-Formula-lightcover.html + http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7934_Anfi-tec-NBSB-006-Asus.html nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Infin1ty (10. Juli 2010)

Ich würde entweder auf 11/8 mit Schraubis oder 16/10 mit PS Tüllen
ausweichen.

13/10 ist zu knickanfällig.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (10. Juli 2010)

was sind PS Tüllen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Juli 2010)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel 63064 nutze ich selbst mit 16/10er Schlauch.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (10. Juli 2010)

Hört sich gut an.
Brauche ich dann noch etwas dazu? Wie viel brauche ich von denen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Juli 2010)

> Brauche ich dann noch etwas dazu?


Zum sichern nein.



> Wie viel brauche ich von denen?


2 pro Komponente. Als Winkel würde ich diese nehmen.

- Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - silver nickel - quader Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - silver nickel - quader 64132
- Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter Doppel 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG Winkeladapter Doppel 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG 64101
- Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45° - G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - drehbar - silver nickel Winkeladapter 45° - G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - drehbar - silver nickel 64134


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (10. Juli 2010)

Soll ich die PS Tüllen für alle Komponenten nehmen? Wie viele Winkel? Wäre nett wenn du den Warenkorb erweitern würdest, dann müsste ich nicht immer nachfragen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Juli 2010)

Winkel je nach belieben. Ich würde sagen je 2 Winkel.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (11. Juli 2010)

Noch ein paar blöde Fragen habe ich noch 
Ich habe mit den PS Tüllen und Winken gerade keinen Durchblick, 
1. wie benötige viel ich insgesamt von beiden? Wieso eigentlich so viele Winkel? 

2. Würde es sich lohnen noch einen günstigen Radiator 2x120mm Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 2x120mm mit in den Kreislauf einzubinden? Wenn ja welcher? Der würde noch unten im Gehäuse Platz finden. 

3. Ist es besser bei dem Phobya G-Changer 420 die Lüfter oben am Gehäuse saugend oder blasend zu positionieren?


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Juli 2010)

1. habe ich schon. Solltest aber auch selber wissen wieviele Anschlüsse du brauchst für einen Kreislauf.
2. Viel Radifläche ist immer gut.
3. Egal.


----------



## Spiff (11. Juli 2010)

Hier mal ein Warenkorb mit anderen Anschlüssen

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/5780104326f48e87da509473f1635e17


Mh hab gemerkt das ich zu wenig Tüllen in den Warenkorb gepackt habe 14 oder 16 sollten reichen


----------



## Cey (11. Juli 2010)

Meinst du das lohnt sich, die 90 Euro für die Mainboardkühlung auszugeben?

Und kann man als Schlauchabschneider nicht auch einfach eine Schere oder Messer nehmen? (mal blöd gefragt, bin mir auch grade dabei eine Zusammenstellung zu machen, daher)


----------



## UnnerveD (11. Juli 2010)

Cey schrieb:


> Meinst du das lohnt sich, die 90 Euro für die Mainboardkühlung auszugeben?
> 
> Und kann man als Schlauchabschneider nicht auch einfach eine Schere oder Messer nehmen? (mal blöd gefragt, bin mir auch grade dabei eine Zusammenstellung zu machen, daher)



Die Schlauchabschneider sind insofern eine gute Investition, da man wirklich gerade Schnitte hinbekommt - mit einem scharfen Küchenmesser geht das zwar auch, durch den Druck auf den Schlauch verformt sich dieser aber und das Schlauchende wird nicht optimal gerade.
Eine Schere zum Schneiden ist keine gute Idee, da diese den Schlauch noch mehr quetschen und im seltensten Fall scharf genug sind um den Schlauch komplett und sauber zu durchtrennen - die Folge sind ausgefranzte Schlauchenden und eher "abgerissene" als abgeschnittene Stückchen.

MfG


----------



## Spiff (11. Juli 2010)

Kann man so nicht sagen. Ich habe mein Schlauch bis jetzt immer mit einer Schere oder Cutter ( neue Klinge) durchtrennt.


----------

